# Upgrading following a disk failure



## gallen9 (Feb 3, 2003)

Apologies for the basic questions - I've already spent 20 mins trying to find a decent guide and failed.

I'm looking to replace my dead 80Gb disk with a combination of new 250Gb disk and turbonet card.

I do have an original 40Gb in my machine at the moment but there's nothing I need to keep on it.

So is the routine that I want

1 - get a basic image (2.5.5)
2 - get it onto the new 250Gb disk
3 - get the turbonet drivers onto the disk too
4 - install all of the bits into my old tivo
5 - connect up the tivo to my laptop (can't find a cheap wireless bridge)
6 - install things and move things to my heart's content.

I think there's something about a LBA48 fix that I'm missing though.

If anyone knows of a guide (for fools) or wouldn't mind pointing out the flaws in the above, it would be appreciated.

martin


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

See www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html and www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/cachecard.html and www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/tivoweb.html for the guides you need on the above query.

A 2.5.5 image can be requested in the thread at www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=113155&page=28

Or you could also consider paying £20 for the Hooch download that includes turbonet drivers and Tivoweb etc at www.tivoheaven.co.uk/hooch


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Or you could also consider paying £20 for the Hooch download that includes turbonet drivers and Tivoweb etc at www.tivoheaven.co.uk/hooch


Thanks for the plug Pete I should point out that the Hooch download includes cachecard drivers not turbonet. I keep meaning to do a turbonet version but the number of people with turbonet compared to cachecard is pretty low these days and I hardly ever get enquiries about it so it keeps slipping down my todo list


----------



## gallen9 (Feb 3, 2003)

Right - sorry to come back but it's been a long week.

I've followed the guides and am having very limited success

I've taken the tivo48.bak image and copied it across to my new drive.

From a long review of the web, it seems clear that something in either my settings, the restore command or the unix iso, the swap space isn't being set on the new drive.

When I run cat /proc/meminfo, there is no swap space at all 

--
SwapTotal : 0Kb
Swap Free : 0Kb
--

similiarly there is nothing in cat /proc/swaps and cat etc/fstab doesn't make any mention of swap

Is what I've got fixable?

I've got my new drive as hdb and am having significant trouble using it as hdc thanks to a very old CDRom that's refusing to work as a slave.

I'll provide any more info that people need.

cheers


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

OK, to restore the image, boot from the version 1.0 LBA48 CD and use this command:-

*mfsrestore -s 400 - r4 -xzpi /mnt/dos/tivo49.bak /dev/hdX*

where hdX is your target drive.

Then run copykern:-

*copykern*

and follow the prompts, choosing kernel option 1


----------



## gallen9 (Feb 3, 2003)

Is tivo49.bak a typo?

God I hope so - I've spent far, far too long on this now....

Assuming that this works, any clues / thoughts on what the problem was?

I'll probably not be able to try this until after the kids get to sleep tonight.

Thanks for your help again


----------



## gallen9 (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks for all your help - meant to say in this thread that I've been running the

*restore -s 300 [....] *command and then *copykern *with kernel 1 until now.

What's the mfsrestore going to do differently? Curious now that I've spent such a long time trying to get this sorted.

I'm not looking forward to my turbonet install now!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Restore and mfsrestore are just different names for the same command. What CD are you booting from though?


----------



## gallen9 (Feb 3, 2003)

I've been using the one found in the steve conrad upgrade guide.

http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/images/ptv-mfstools2-large-disk.iso

In detail, I've been

- attaching my new drive as primary slave
- my old Windows drive is primary master
- the CDROM is secondary master

booting from CD from the above iso
using the vmlnodma hdb=bswap option (I'v tried without this too with no success)

then using

*restore -x -s 300 /mnt/dos/tivo48.bak /dev/hdb*

This returns

Adding pair /dev/hdb12 - /dev/hdb13 and gives a new standalone size that's about right

Then typing *copykern* starts up the process and I follow the guide
so y, hdb, y, 1, y, y, y

This then returns a message saying that it's initialized a 300Mb space starting at some location

but when I look for the swap using *cat /proc/meminfo*, there's nothing there...

Is there anything obviously wrong with this? Is it an option to reformat the hard drive and start again?

For what it's worth, this does produce a working tivo drive, just one prone to slowing down. When I ran nic_install using the same CD, I was able to change from a network call to a phone line call, which seemed to get around the inability to complete guided setup.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

What do you see in the kernel log after a reboot? It should say "initialising swap - nnnnK"


----------



## gallen9 (Feb 3, 2003)

I'll show`my ignorance here - where should I be looking to find this?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

cat /var/log/kernel

then scroll up until you see it.


----------



## gallen9 (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks for this - it's going to be tonight before I can check.

Any hints what to do if it doesn't say that?

I can try to post the log (or bits of it) if that will help


----------



## gallen9 (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm obviously missing something here

When I type *cat /var/log/kernel*, I get

No such file or directory

and when I *ls* in /var/log, there's nothing there.

I'm going to try the mfsrestore with -s 400 just in vain hope just now.

-----------------

How do I run the cat /var/log/kernel on the tivo drive whilst it's connected? Does the drive need to be formally mounted?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Try

*mfsrestore -s 400 -xzpi /mnt/dos/tivo48.bak /dev/hdb*

then copykern.

That's the command I always use for a 250gb drive, so if it doesn't work then you have an unusual problem.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

gallen9 said:


> How do I run the cat /var/log/kernel on the tivo drive whilst it's connected? Does the drive need to be formally mounted?


Erm, you *are* running that on the tivo via a telnet session aren't you ?

The *cat /proc/meminfo* and* cat /var/log/kernel* are run on the tivo itself, otherwise you are just showing the features of the cdrom


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> Erm, you *are* running that on the tivo via a telnet session aren't you ?


LOL - nicely spotted 

OP: you can check the logs (including the kernel log) on your TiVo Screen by enabling backdoors:-

- go to Search by Title
- enter "B D 2 5" (with spaces but without the quotes) in the search box
- press ThumbsUp

You should hear some bings and see the message "backdoors enabled".

Go back to TiVo Central then enter the sequence Clear-Enter-Clear-ThumbsUp. You should now see the first of the logs (tvlog) onscreen and can cycle though them with right/left arrow and scroll them with pageup/down.


----------



## gallen9 (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks to everyone for their help.

Funnily enough, after telneting onto the box (thought I was missing something!), there was still no swap space.

But given that I was on the box, it was easy to use mkswap to make the space swapable.

Tivoweb's up and running and the daily call is on the network so woo hoo!

Thanks again

martin


----------

